# Complete Works of Van Til



## openairboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Does such a thing exist? My search tells me no, but does anyone know where I can purchase all of his works, even individually? I came across the cd, and wouldn't be able to read the works in that manner, but would like to acquire the works in a paper format.

So, does anyone know where they can be purchased, maybe even on the cheap?

Thanks,

openairboy


----------



## crhoades (Nov 17, 2004)

Buy the works individually at wtsbooks.com and cmfnow.com. Invest in the CD for the rest of the works that is not in book format.


----------



## openairboy (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Buy the works individually at wtsbooks.com and cmfnow.com. Invest in the CD for the rest of the works that is not in book format.



Thanks Chris.

I thought about WTS, but didn't even consider cmfnow...

openairboy


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 17, 2004)

That would be nice to have published in a printed form, indeed. And a complete works set of Bahnsen wouldn't hurt, either.


----------



## openairboy (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> That would be nice to have published in a printed form, indeed. And a complete works set of Bahnsen wouldn't hurt, either.



I'm surprised the Van Tillian's haven't pulled it off. Bahnsen's works, however, are largely audio, correct? Most of his individual essays and books are either free or still available, right?

Either way, they are both worth a lot of our time. I love the song Paul quoted w/ "Learn fom the shoguns, Schaeffer and Bahnsen". That's good stuff.

openairboy


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2005)

This website is also a good resource for works both by and about Van Til: http://www.vantil.info/


----------



## Apologist4Him (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Buy the works individually at wtsbooks.com and cmfnow.com. Invest in the CD for the rest of the works that is not in book format.



I bought like 9 of Van Til's books/booklets at wtsbooks.com not too long ago. I wish somebody could/would convince a publisher (hint, hint Westminster and P & R Publishing) to produce a set of quality hardcover (leather might be asking too much  ) books containing all of Dr. Van Til's writings complete and unabridged. The same treatment would be nice for Dr. Bahnsen's works. They deserve to be in print in a high quality format. I suppose not enough of us have expressed a demand for their material. 

I love the Van Til CD-ROM, in my opinion, it was worth it, for the 50+ hours of audio alone! The Van Til CD-ROM is the ideal solution for searching and quoting Van Til. The photos are kinda neat too. Can you imagine that old man wearing wooden shoes? 

[Edited on 3-6-2005 by Apologist4Him]


----------



## ANT (Mar 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Apologist4Him_
> 
> I love the Van Til CD-ROM, in my opinion, it was worth it, for the 50+ hours of audio alone! The Van Til CD-ROM is the ideal solution for searching and quoting Van Til. The photos are kinda neat too. Can you imagine that old man wearing wooden shoes?
> 
> [Edited on 3-6-2005 by Apologist4Him]





The audio lectures are great!


----------



## Preach (Mar 7, 2005)

What do you get with the cd of Van Til's works? What do you mean when you say the 50 hours of audio?


----------



## Apologist4Him (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Preach_
> What do you get with the cd of Van Til's works? What do you mean when you say the 50 hours of audio?



Pleae read my post from the following link for answers to your questions and more: http://www.theologyweb.com/forum/showpost.php?p=578665&postcount=1


----------

